# Damselfly, Spider wasp, and a tick that bit me



## TheFantasticG (Aug 20, 2011)

Some randoms from today... and yes, that tick did bite me, which is why it had to be... taken care of. 

#1



2011-08-20 - Nikon D7000 Macro (9 of 79).jpg by The Fantastic G, on Flickr

#2



2011-08-20 - Nikon D7000 Macro (11 of 79).jpg by The Fantastic G, on Flickr

#3



2011-08-20 - Nikon D7000 Macro (1 of 79).jpg by The Fantastic G, on Flickr

Thanks for looking, and yes, that tick was hurt in the process.


----------



## jrice12 (Aug 21, 2011)

Nice symmetrical placement of the spear!


----------



## Virtuosos (Aug 21, 2011)

Did.....you stab that tick??

Holy heavens


----------



## bassiusmaximous (Aug 21, 2011)

Awesome pics! crazy detail on the tick... It got what it deserved


----------



## D-B-J (Aug 21, 2011)

Well Done.


----------



## Destin (Aug 21, 2011)

Don't let the PETA folks see this. They'll be protesting outside your house. But I love it!


----------



## orionmystery (Aug 21, 2011)

Nice captures. At least you found out about the bite. I might have been bitten many times without knowing it


----------



## TheFantasticG (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks y'all.


----------

